# Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein



## mkraus81 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

der niedersächsiche Fischerreischein ist ja lebenslänglich gültig.
Nun meine Frage.

Wenn man den niedersächsichen Fischerreischein hat und in ein anderes Bundesland umzieht, muss man dort einen neuen Fischerreischein beantragen?
Habe im Netzt dazu unterschiedliche Aussagen gefunden...

von Ja auf alle Fälle bis nein man hat ja einen gültigen Fischerreischein.

Wer kann mir dazu genaueres sagen?

DANKE

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

*Wenn du nach Bayern ziehst, wird er anerkannt und gilt er lebenslänglich . |wavey:*

Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern​(AVFiG) §2 (1)


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

Der gilt nur in Niedersachsen Lebenslänglich, ziehst du in ein anderes Bundesland muss der umgeschrieben werden und ist je nach Bundesland mit jährlichen Zusatzkosten gültig.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Der gilt nur in Niedersachsen Lebenslänglich, ziehst du in ein anderes Bundesland muss der umgeschrieben werden und ist je nach Bundesland mit jährlichen Zusatzkosten gültig.


 
Wie von mir oben schon gesagt, gilt die zitierte Aussage von Gardenfly nicht für Bayern!!
In Bayern gilt die Gesetzesgrundlage, die ich oben abgegeben habe!


----------



## blackforest (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

|krach:

Bin von Niedersachsen nach Baden - Württemberg umgezogen,

musste leider einen neuen beantragen.

Hat auch einiges gekostet!! :c


----------



## mkraus81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

hatte vorhin im Netz eine Seite gefunden wo bei einigen Bundesländern dann immer sinngemäß folgendes stand...

"nach Ablauf der Gültigkeit muß/kann im neuen Bundesland der Fischerreichschein beantragt werden"

da der Niedersächsiche ja lebenslang gültig ist, bin ich davon ausgegangen das man keine neuen beantragen muss...

hier der link
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Fischereischein_Regelungen_der Laender_2004.pdf


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*



mkraus81 schrieb:


> hatte vorhin im Netz eine Seite gefunden wo bei einigen Bundesländern dann immer sinngemäß folgendes stand...
> 
> "nach Ablauf der Gültigkeit muß/kann im neuen Bundesland der Fischerreichschein beantragt werden"
> 
> ...



nen neuen mußt du immer beantragen.
der fischereischein muß immer in dem bl ausgestellt sein, wo der hauptwohnsitz ist.
die gültigkeit richtet sich nach den landesgesetzen, manch bl haben lebenslängliche manche nur auf bestimmten zeitraum beschränkte.

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*



antonio schrieb:


> nen neuen mußt du immer beantragen.
> der fischereischein muß immer in dem bl ausgestellt sein, wo der hauptwohnsitz ist.
> die gültigkeit richtet sich nach den landesgesetzen, manch bl haben lebenslängliche manche nur auf bestimmten zeitraum beschränkte.
> 
> antonio


 
@Antonio

Wie kommst du nur auf diese Aussage?

Zeig mir bitte, wo das für Bayern steht!
Ich habe aber in meinem Posting den Link gezeigt, in dem  nachgelesen werden kann, dass es gesetzl. in Bayern NICHT so ist!

Also Antonio, zeige mir bitte, wo das, was du so behauptest, steht!

@TE:
Hör nicht auf die Leute, die nur aus reinem Bauchgefühl hier posten, was sie für richtig halten und nicht, was tatsächlich gesetzl. geregelt ist.

Es bleibt dabei:
In Bayern wird dein lebenslänglicher anerkannt und bleibt auch wenn du den Wohnsitz in Bayern hast, lebenslänglich!


----------



## mkraus81 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

HI,

also ich habe heute mal beim Amt hier in Göttingen nachgefragt...

hier Teile der Antwort-Mail


> der in Niedersachsen ausgestellte Fischereischein ist in allen
> Bundesländern unbefristet gültig. Das ist unabhängig von dem Wohnsitz (genau so wie beim Führerschein).
> Nur zur Zeit der Ausstellung muß Göttingen Hauptwohnsitz sein.



die Aussage passt dann wieder zu dem was in dem Link http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Fischereis...ender_2004.pdf steht... nach Ablauf der Gültigkeit kann ein neuer Fischerreischein beantragt werden, da der aus Niedersachsen ja nicht abläuft müsste er also überalle gültig sein..


----------



## belle-hro (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

Moin,

so nu ich.......:m

Es kommt auf das Bundesland an. Nicht in jedem Bundesland steht der o.g. Passus drin!

In M/V z.B. muss der Fischereischein dort ausgestellt werden, wo der Hauptwohnsitz ist, egal wie lange der Fischereischein im alten Bundesland gültig war:
§7(8) Landesfischereigesetz M/V
Fischereischeine, die in einem anderen Bundesland oder im Ausland von einer staatlichen Stelle
erteilt oder staatlich anerkannt sind, stehen dem Fischereischein nach diesem Gesetz gleich, solange​sie gültig sind und _*der Inhaber seinen Hauptwohnsitz nicht in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hat*_.
 
*in Verbindung mit*

§1(2) Fischereischein Verordnung
Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer können gegen einen Fischereischein des Landes Mecklenburg-
Vorpommern umgetauscht werden, wenn die Anforderungen an die Fischereischeinprüfung
eines anderen Bundeslandes mit denen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern vergleichbar sind. Hierüber​entscheidet die obere Fischereibehörde.

Ist ein solcher § in einem Landesfischereigesetz muss der lebenslang-gültige Fischereischein umgetauscht werden und die dort gültige Fischereiabgabe gezahlt werden (egal ob nun jährlich, 5-jährlich, 10-jährlich u.s.w.)

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

@mkraus81
Es kommt tatsächlich auf das Bundesland an ... Niedersachen bzw. dein Amt kann nicht verbindlich für andere Bundesländer festlegen, was in Länderhoheit ist.

Wie schon gesagt, trifft die Antwortmail, die du bekamst, auf Bayern zu.

Der Link, den du bringst, ist aber von 2004 und schon veraltet.


----------



## mkraus81 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

alles klar, DANKE Jungs!
bis August bin ich auf alle Fälle noch in Niedersachsen....


----------



## mkraus81 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

komme gerade vom amt in horn-bad meinberg nrw. da wusste keiner bescheid... gibt 2 aussagen.

Variante 1: der fischereischein muss neu beantragt werden (obwohl ich aus niedersachsen nach nrw ziehe und einen lebenslangen schein aus nds habe). ausserdem will man (wenn ich einen neuen brauche) die prüfung aus rostock nicht anerkennen da ich zum zeitpunkt der prüfung in nds gewohnt habe.... 

Variante 2: der schein aus nds ist auch in nrw gültig (da laufzeit noch nicht abgelaufen)... laut gesetz was die mir vorgelesen haben würde ich sagen. dass der schein aus nds auch in nrw gilt (auch wenn wohnort jetzt in nrw liegt).... 

wer kann mir helfen?

@belle du vielleicht?

sorry für die kleinschrift schreibe mit handy....


----------



## Itets (2. August 2010)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

Moin

ich musste, nachdem ich von Niedersachsen nach SH gezogen bin einen neuen Fischereischein beantrage. (Wurde mir im Angelgeschäft und bei der Stadt so erzählt)

Halte das zwar für ziemlichen Blödsinn, aber so scheint es vom Gesetz her zu sein. (wenn man bedenkt, dass man die gleichen Rechte wir vorher hat - nur die Pflichten in Form von jährlichen Abgaben haben sich geändert und der Empfänger, daher wahrscheinlich auch diese Regelung)

Gruß
itets


----------



## mkraus81 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

So wieder zu Hause und gleich mal das Gesetz gelesen.
So wie ich das lese, ist mein Niedersächsicher Fischereinschein auch in NRW gültig

*§31**(7)* 
Ein in einem anderen Land der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt auch im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes, soweit der
Inhaber in diesem anderen Land seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat oder zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins hatte.

selbst wenn die das nicht machen würde, sollte man mir laut *§31(4),* auch einen Fischereischein ausstellen

*§31(4)* In anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland nach den dort geltenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften abgelegte Fischerprüfungen werden anerkannt,
soweit der Prüfungsbewerber zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung seinen ständigen Wohnsitz nicht im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes hatte. 


Sieht das jemand von euch anders? Also ich lese daraus das mein Schein aus Niedersachsen (Lebenslang gültig) auch in NRW (wohne jetzt in NRW) gültig ist, da ja die Laufzeit vom Schein ja noch gültig ist (läuft ja nicht ab).


----------



## belle-hro (3. August 2010)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*



mkraus81 schrieb:


> sollte man mir laut *§31(4),* auch einen Fischereischein ausstellen
> 
> *§31(4)* In anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland nach den dort geltenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften abgelegte Fischerprüfungen werden anerkannt,
> soweit der Prüfungsbewerber zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung seinen ständigen Wohnsitz nicht im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes hatte.
> ...


Moin mein Schüler #6

genauso ist es richtig. Einige Gemeinde-Beamte kennen sich mit den Gesetzen überhaupt nicht aus!
Tipp:
Gesetz mitnehmen und dem zuständigen Beanten unter die Nase reiben!

Gruß
Belle


----------



## mkraus81 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Niedersächsiche Fischerreischein*

@Belle, großer Lehrmeister ;-)

Habe gerade mit dem zuständigen Herrn vom Kreis Lippe gesprochen.

Für mich zählt folgendes
*§31**(7)* 
Ein in einem anderen Land der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt auch im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes, soweit der
Inhaber in diesem anderen Land seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat oder zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins hatte.

So wie ich es mir auch gedacht habe, ich muss keinen neuen Schein beantragen und kann schön in NRW angeln, OHNE alle 5 Jahre wieder Geld zu bezahlen


----------

